
A dervish beneath the fixed stars - benbreen
http://www.thehindubusinessline.com/blink/explore/a-dervish-beneath-the-fixed-stars/article9963814.ece
======
pjc50
Reminds me of the short story "The Nine Billion Names of God":
[https://urbigenous.net/library/nine_billion_names_of_god.htm...](https://urbigenous.net/library/nine_billion_names_of_god.html)

------
sandworm101
>> Thrown into the scientific revolution that was soon to come, it would
eventually result in the laws of thermodynamics (which prohibit any kind of
perpetual device).

Um, no. The laws of thermodynamics specifically state that all motion is
perpetual, that the motion of an object will continue unless acted upon. This
idea replaced the previous notions that motions/speed were dictated by the
medium through which an object moved, that all moving objects eventually
slowed.

~~~
carbocation
> Um, no. The laws of thermodynamics specifically state that all motion is
> perpetual, that the motion of an object will continue unless acted upon.

The spirit of a 'perpetual device' is one that does _work_ without the input
of energy, and this is in conflict with the laws of thermodynamics.

